# All of this to help a horse I hate! (Long, pointless story... with pictures!)



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh jeez! Somehow it just kept getting worse and worse for you! I'm glad you and the horse are both okay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, it sounds like you have kept a bit of a sense of humor.
I hope the owner of the horse at least said Thank You.
The barn needs to replace those fence cutters.

Enjoy the rest...and three cheers for you for doing the right thing, even if you did get the worst end of the deal. : )


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you guys!

I am actually moving my horse, therefore quitting my job there, and boy am I looking forward to only having to take care of my own horse! At least next time I gouge myself it will be for a horse I _already_ kill myself for. :wink:

Oh, and the owner of Dove is actually the BO. I didn't get a direct "thank you" but she has been checking in on my arm so I'm sure she's aware of my pain and suffering caused by her Devil horse. :lol:


----------

